

Shaking someone's beliefs only makes those beliefs stronger - haidut
http://euraeka.com/articles/7804563-When-in-doubt-shout-why-shaking-someones-beliefs-turns-them-into-stronger-advocates-Not-Exactly-Rocket-Science

======
sunkencity
Has a lot to do with keeping on keeping on with a startup as well. Too hard to
just cave in to another reality where the company is not what is haussed up to
be. To be able to fight for a reality at odds with the world is both a curse
and a blessing.

------
scrrr
Unless you present them an alternative that works for them just as well. E.g.
showing them GMail when they think Hotmail is the best thing ever.

